# Using Concrete/Cement in the Aquarium



## gonzo.njexit9 (Aug 21, 2011)

I know that you could.
I used to have a reef tank about 12 years and 
back then people used to make their base rock
out of a certain type of cement.
Sorry but not sure what specific one.
Been out of the hobby until 3 months ago.
Just looked it up and this is what i got.

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/cichlid/homemaderocks.php


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Make sure to cure it and soak it in water to leach out a lot of the alkaline. It'll mess with your water parameter otherwise. Or you can seal it in some sort of polymer.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Just about to say that....Let it cure, several water changes and such before it is Fauna safe. Plants really shouldnt be much of a issue.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

If you're using it to do a DIY 3D background, try Dryloc (or Drylok?) instead. Lots of folks on the cichlid sites do - no curing time, doesn't effect water parameters, can be tinted with concrete colorant. I'm going to give it a try myself...I saw it at Lowes for about $22 a gallon, quarts were available too.


----------



## fishtank01 (Sep 19, 2011)

The concrete I intend to use will be buried below the substrate. I anticipe using about two 1'' thick pieces, with the diameter of about a hockey puck. Sticking drift wood into each piece before they harden.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Ahh, you're going to use them as weights... You can glue rocks to the DW with gorilla glue too, to save you time. I use slate because it's flat... You can use ceramic tiles too if you have some laying around.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Regular gorilla glue, or gel? I want to do this, too.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

The gel would probably work best. I use the super glue gel in my tanks all the time.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks! I'll get some today and start experimenting!


----------



## ibmikmaq (Aug 19, 2011)

I know that from building concrete backgrounds using cement a mixed myself it has to be soaked first in water for at least a week with a few water changes before adding to tank or you will get a major PH change. if its small enough pieces to fit in a 5 gallon bucket then soak it in there. 
you could fill up bucket add pieces, soak for a day, then tip to the side if outside and dump out water and then refill, soak for two days, tip and refill, soak for 3 days, repeat and then you should be good to go. 
larger pieces a plastic bin would work.

but you need to soak to leach out anything that is in the cement that will effect your water chemistry.


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

If you're using concrete, and making things small enough to fit, one of the best ways to cure it is to just sit it in the back of your toilet. It'll soak and do water changes for you for as long as you want without you having to worry about it. But regardless of how you do it, everyone is right to say make sure to cure it long enough.


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey I have a mason that sells me marble trimmings really cheap. They will fit in a large flat rate box. 25 bucks plus shipping. Here is a pic of mine.
















They r flat on three sides so they make a perfect backdrop. Just use a lil silicone to attach to each other. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=36.615617,-88.302993


----------



## barbarian206 (Sep 10, 2011)

if u go to cichlid forum .com they do it all the time and they show u how to do it with styrofoam and concrete


----------

